# 3 Male Gerbils, Dundee



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

*Indy's Rascals Gerbil Rehome* (http://gerbilsociety.com/indysrascals/about/)

These three boys are a few months shy of 2 years old. They have been in rescue for a long time and deserve to have a good forever home.

The two black boys are Travis and Scout and Gulliver is the Lilac coloured. Gulliver has a slight disability due to neurological damage which he has had since he was born. It's doubtful he has any sight but that doesn't stop him whizzing around. Unfortunately he has no sense of boundaries and will easily run off the end of a surface without realising or jump out of his tank. For this reason he needs someone who will keep this in mind and ensure his safety at all times. All three are lovely gerbils who don't mind being handled.

If you feel you could offer this trio a home (they will not be split) please get in touch either through the forum or via email to me at [email protected]


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Still looking


----------

